# Hayward Rubik's Rumble 2016



## Daniel Lin (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.cubingusa.com/rubiksrumble2016/index.php
yessssss!!!!!!! finally a fricken comp that I can go to!!!!!!!

I will be competing in 3x3 and 3BLD. Hoping to podium for 3BLD (if Noah Arthurs doesn't come)


----------

